# Wide open bottom fishing this weekend!!!



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Fished this weekend 30 to 36 miles off shore for what ever we could keep as the regulations have put a dent in what you can keep.

We left friday night with 200 plus pinfish in the well and was on anchor by 11:30 pm . On went the under water lights, out went the chum ......and the catching started and didnt stop till 3 pm the next day.

we caught limits :

20 Black snapper 8 to 20 pounds
40 vermillion snapper 3-5 pounds
8 kingfish 25 to 45 pounds
12 scamp 3-10 pounds
couple assorted wierd groupers
2 dolphinfish

released over 30 red snappers from 10 to 30 pounds

released one 100 pound Jewfish (caught on 20# spin tackle and a chicken rig with squid , got to love those stellas)

released tons of red and gag groupers

Released a dozen AJ's in the 30 to 60 pound range with one pushing 100 pounds. ( we were not even fishing for the Jacks)

By 3 pm the next day and no sleep to boot we all just gave up and cruised home in super flat seas.

we must have went through 250 pounds of chum and bait and used all our ice !

what a trip !!!!!


pictures to follow.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Why release red grouper, they are open...


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like a hell of a trip 
Look forward to the pics


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

lobsterman said:


> Why release red grouper, they are open...


I was wondering the same thing. Can you not limit out on both scamp and red grouper? Or are they part of an aggregate bag limit? How does that work?


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Where and how do you catch 200 pinfish and keep them alive? Not saying you didnt Im just curious because its hard to keep 20 alive long enough to fish lol How did you catch that many and how did you keep them alive?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

4 Grouper aggregate per person. Reds are in season.


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds like ya'll had a wonderful time, can not wait until you post pictures.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Looking foreword to the pics, 


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

lastcast said:


> 4 Grouper aggregate per person. Reds are in season.


So 4 grouper a person total no matter species? Hmm that's crazy


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

deersniper270 said:


> So 4 grouper a person total no matter species? Hmm that's crazy



^^"No matter species?" - Wrong!^^ Gags are closed. Reds, snowies, scamp, etc, are open. Know the rules before you go.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang yall caught 30lb snapper and a 100lb AJ!!! Those are world class fish for sure! Helluva weekend.


----------



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

20lb black snapper is a world record


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> Why release red grouper, they are open...


 

Too short , almost everyone was a dang inch off legal ....


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

handfull said:


> 20lb black snapper is a world record


 
They might have been small cuberas ???

in any case we ate them :thumbup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

deersniper270 said:


> Where and how do you catch 200 pinfish and keep them alive? Not saying you didnt Im just curious because its hard to keep 20 alive long enough to fish lol How did you catch that many and how did you keep them alive?


 
I had 4 big traps out with bonita in each on the wed before the trip , and i put them in my live well just as we leave the dock so they are fresh .

I installed a 80 gallon livewell seat combo in the boat this summer and it can handle even more bait than we had in it:thumbup:
THX Mike.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> I had 4 big traps out with bonita in each on the wed before the trip , and i put them in my live well just as we leave the dock so they are fresh .
> 
> I installed a 80 gallon livewell seat combo in the boat this summer and it can handle even more bait than we had in it:thumbup:
> THX Mike.


Awesome!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

First Cast said:


> ^^"No matter species?" - Wrong!^^ Gags are closed. Reds, snowies, scamp, etc, are open. Know the rules before you go.


I meant no matter species for the ones that are open. I felt that was a given. I know what you can and can't keep. I was asking about the aggregate bag limit for open grouper species. Sorry I didn't specify.


----------



## Snapperking (May 30, 2009)

HMMMM great catch guys!!! only thing I see wrong is unless they have changed the rules you could get busted for lifting the Jewfish for pictures, they did have a rule making it illegal to even lift a Jewfish(Goliath Grouper)up out of the water.Last I heard you had to unhook them while laying on top,anyone see where that has changed??


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/goliath-grouper/catch-and-release/

Reading this ( I don't see a date) it saya the FWC is not actively busting folks ... but may "educate" someone they find pulling jewfish onboard, taking photos and releasing

"FWC law enforcement officers will initially be taking an educational approach to discourage the "boating" of large goliath groupers for photo opportunities and will also educate the public that the retention of smaller goliaths for photographs is not considered an immediate release."

What I quoted was the "Florida state waters rule" ... assume this happened in Federal waters .... i have not seen any Gulf concil Rules that expressly prohibit lifting jewfish out of the water, but they say you can not 'harverst". In FL state rules they rationalize that harming a jewfish by pulling it out of the water likely harms it, thus you are in the act of 'harvesting' it - same link as above


----------



## AQUAMAN (Dec 4, 2008)

I think you have made a lot of people jealous!!! Leave the guy alone. Nice pics. I think everyone on this forum works for the FWC from what I read.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

AQUAMAN said:


> I think you have made a lot of people jealous!!! Leave the guy alone. Nice pics. I think everyone on this forum works for the FWC from what I read.


THX:thumbsup:

But here is the deal:

The fish floated up the last 15 ft , and was upside down at the boat.

There was no way he was going down and bending over to vent him was not working as he was shifting around and killing my back and doing surgery as such isn't good for the fishes chances of making it.

We brought him aboard , took a quick shot and laid him on that cooler and vented him out properly.

He was placed in the water and drug till he swam off my hand and went back down to harass the reef once again.

I THINK THATS OK IN MY BOOK ANY DAY :thumbup:


Thanks for all the comments guy's , it was a once and a life Time trip for these guy's.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Sounds good!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man what a haul!! Congrats!


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice snapper and king


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

State record Mangrove Snapper.
World Class Red Snapper and Amberjack.
AND A Jewfish with the strongest lips ive ever seen to hold a hundred pounds 

wow nice haul damn take me


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome trip and photos! Many fishermen wait a life time for a trip like this!! How deep were you fishing?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Inn Deep said:


> Awesome trip and photos! Many fishermen wait a life time for a trip like this!! How deep were you fishing?


 

We were fishing in 121 ft to 149 feet , mostly big humps in a 3 mile radius.

ran over a few new spots including the one we caught the Jewfish on.

Its marked now !


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sounds like a heck of a trip. Thanks for posting:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Holy Moly! Thanks for the pics and story boys. Congrats.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Snapperking said:


> HMMMM great catch guys!!! only thing I see wrong is unless they have changed the rules you could get busted for lifting the Jewfish for pictures, they did have a rule making it illegal to even lift a Jewfish(Goliath Grouper)up out of the water.Last I heard you had to unhook them while laying on top,anyone see where that has changed??


This is true....


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeahhh Stellas are the shizzznit.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

awesome:thumbup:


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

wow Mike smack down on the bottomfish!!!!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> THX:thumbsup:
> 
> But here is the deal:
> 
> ...


Very nice! Epic day!


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

What? Fish limits? Yes. They change from day to day. Check before you go!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats on a hell of a trip.. Any more pictures?


----------

